# BUCHAREST | Projects & Construction



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

I happened to be in Bucharest on St Patrick's Day, and this is the result:









And I liked this detail:









And this old villa:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

updates from semapark.blogspot.com

*Global City.*




*City Gate update 03.04.09*


*Cubic Center project.*


*and an update from atelier2000.ro*


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

joce23 said:


> Granvia's projects in Bucharest: http://granvia.ro/en/our-projects-romania.html
> 
> *Electromecanica*
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

new projects from hl1.es

*Timisoara Urban Project*
architect bogoescuarhitectura.ro

The new financial center in Bucharest situates in 14-16 Timişoara Bvd., between the shopping centers in Plaza Romania and Cotroceni Park. This Residential Office Complex in the green corridor of Bucharest is endowed with underground parking, commercial services, sports base and an offer for apartments which met the proportion between dimension and the competitiveness of prices.



*Ecomunity Project, Mogosoaia.*

21 hectares fenced residential complex, with a private international collage inside. It has wide open spaces, sport equipments and leisure time activities, commercial area in the main square of the entrance in the urbanization with supermarket, spa area and a wide commercial offer in a private area at 15 min to the urban center of Bucharest and to the airports, where quality and commodity are not opposite to the price.



*Marin Dracea // Exclusive*
architect: synthesis-a.eu

Residential with high standard, in the immediate vicinity of Grivita lake, with fast connections with both airports and access to the urban center through the Kisselef Boulevard. It has a social club, sports base, tennis, pool and underwater activities.




*Lacul Morii*

The Project is located in the 6th district of Bucharest, with a surface of 5000 sqm. The project will include apartments and at the groundfloor there will be commercial spaces



*Piscul Mosului*
architect: synthesis-a.eu

Residential Project located in the north of Bucharest. There will be built 250 apartments on a surface of 20.000 sqm.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*a new mixed use project.*

architect: synthesis-a.eu







*and another proposal for this project, from the same architect* 



pescarush said:


> new projects from hl1.es
> *Marin Dracea // Exclusive*
> architect: synthesis-a.eu
> 
> Residential with high standard, in the immediate vicinity of Grivita lake, with fast connections with both airports and access to the urban center through the Kisselef Boulevard. It has a social club, sports base, tennis, pool and underwater activities.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

pescarush said:


> a new project...
> *Calea Plevnei, Bucharest*
> architect: seifertarchitects.com
> Client: *HTP*
> ...





pescarush said:


> ...another project in Cernica this time.
> 
> *Cernica Residential Park*
> architect:H&J
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

pescarush said:


> *Mihai Bravu Office Center*
> developer: soravia.at
> 
> 'High-quality office space with perfect transport links - by 2011, Bucharest will see the opening of the Mihai Bravu Office Center, a multipurpose building with *85,000 sqm of office and retail space*.
> ...





pescarush said:


> latest renders for City Gate project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

The developers and investors in the project have launched an international architecture contest, with eight architecture firms invited to participate. *Foster + Partner* from England, Austrian *Baumschlager Eberle* P ARC ZT GesmbH, Austrian *Neumann und Partner*, *Atelier 2 M Arhitectes + Arte Charpentier Arhitectes* from France, German *Behnisch Architekten*, Spanish *Estudio Lamela Arquitectos* and *Rafael de La-Hoz*, Architects, *Costas Kondylisn and Partners LLP* in partnership with *Alan Ritchie from Philip Johnson-Alan Ritchie Architects* have all been invited to compete.

^^^^^^
and the winner iiizz: *Rafael de La-Hoz, Architects (Spain)*!!!!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:
source: http://www.e-architect.co.uk/architects/rafael_de_lahoz_arquitectos.htm

and a render that i found on: archrecord.construction.com


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

Some really good projects coming out. Cheers, pescarush:cheers:

from semaparc.blogspot.com (by Commodore)










^^





























From the webcam:



and the entire plot:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

COTNARI said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

*City Gate*


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

..


Cristii said:


> Floreasca Business Park today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

From the RO section



Cristii said:


> Some office building near Floreasca development area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

*Photo updates from the Romanian section*

...


giovani kun said:


> *Berceni area near Oltenitei str.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





commodore said:


>





Cristii said:


> *2 May*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Colentina Mall & Business Centre*.

*Official opening:	2011
Plot area: 93.886 sqm
Built area: 120.000 sqm
Parking spaces: underground*

developer: belrom.com.ro
architect: http:suakay.com




*from the same architect, Prime Towers project.*
developer: estia.pt

*GLA: 2.000 sqm - retail ; 46.000 sqm - offices

Dimension: 2 office buildings with 17 floors

Location: Calea Vacaresti*


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

great projects for Bucharest, congratulations!!


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for passing by


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

luci203 said:


> *Brancusalike Tower *


tago


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nice projects lovely city, i miss bucharest


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

...



Cristii said:


> From a different angle:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

cadman.de

* Metro Headquarters Bucharest.*

architect:Eller + Eller Architekten









*Omnia Center Bukarest.*
developer:SIAT

*right in the center of the city, on the main commercial and busiest boulevard, Magheru.*









*OlympicTower*
developer: SIAT

**around 30 floors. no details yet.*


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

From the Romanian section:

City Gate



mobert said:


> City Gate - vedere din incinta Romexpo



Nusco Tower



Cristii said:


> Woohoo, cladding!:banana:


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ :cheers:


giovani kun said:


> *Nusco Tower*


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

^^ another two floors plus the technical level till it s topped out.


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

...



Cristii said:


> :cheers:


----------



## seeker_ro (Sep 16, 2009)

c29 residential, cameliei 29 street, bucharest 
4S+P+4/10E, 3.900 sqm 
architect: crisan architecture & engineering srl
client: imobiliara srl 

http://www.crisanarch.ro/project-c29-residential-63.html
http://www.anuala.ro/proiecte/2009/studii/s45/


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

welcome, *seeker_ro*!!!:cheers:

yeah, that s a very nice project and it was already presented on the previous page. if you have any new details or construction pics do not hesitate to post em here.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

pics by* Le Clerk*:cheers:

*Victoria Center* almost completed.

view from The Arch of Triumph.



























^^some *nice* detail shots:


meerceea01 said:


> Some detail shots:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

pescarush said:


> pics by* Le Clerk*:cheers:
> 
> *Victoria Center* almost completed.
> 
> view from The Arch of Triumph.


^^ That's a 3 km away shot. I need better lenses for my camera.  :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

BTW:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

still *Le Clerk*:cheers:

*buildings in construction in Floreasca - Pipera area, part of a new business district in Bucharest.* 










*Nusco Tower-the tallest one.*


















*Lake View Offices in the front, PBC on the left, UFO on the right:lol:.*


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*still Le Clerk*:cheers:.

*Alia Apartments near The Arch of Triumph.*


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Guys! Great thread! :cheers:

Could you update me concerning the Esplanada City Center?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

pescarush said:


> still *Le Clerk*:cheers:
> 
> 
> *Lake View Offices in the front, PBC on the left, UFO on the right:lol:.*


That's at least a 5 km shot! Eh, just bragging around.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Qtya said:


> Hey Guys! Great thread! :cheers:
> 
> Could you update me concerning the Esplanada City Center?


Esplanada is on hold now. The investor is still waiting to get access to the land, which is not owned by the partner (Bucharest municipality), but by other entities such as the Govbernment and private persons. More concrete news probably next year. :cheers:


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ 2.5 km shot. from the Arch to Lakeview


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Cristii said:


> ^^ 2.5 km shot. from the Arch to Lakeview


I mean, the distance on road, not direct.  :lol: :joke


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

mobert said:


> City Gate - vedere din incinta Romexpo



City Gate buildings completed. View from the Arch of Triumph:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

A new project approved:

The transformation (and consolidation) of this palace



















into:




a bit after this model, also in the same area:










or this model:



nebunul said:


>


(^^both buildings above were almost demolished by earthquakes though)


I'd like to hear your opinion on this kind of projects (which transform landmark architecture), but also help it survive by consolidating it.
This project preserves the old palace in its entirety, but the investor undertakes to consolidate the old building and restore it in exchange for the glass building behind it.


----------



## NellyUSA (Feb 11, 2008)

I really am impressed 

Bucharest got some nice clusters.. a few more buildings over 100m and we'll have a true skyline  :cheers:


----------



## futate01 (Oct 8, 2009)

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Romanian landmark building the Atheneum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish more buildings like this would be built in Romania. I'm not too crazy with all the modern architecture. I understand the Romanian "desire" for modern, but take it from someone who has lived with "boxy" modern buildings most of his life here in the USA, they get old quick. Modern architecture lacks the soul that those more organic "older" buildings have, and if modern buildings are not properly maintained they look ugly fast. hno:

Romania has wonderful traditional architecture. I would love to see some of the residential and business structures that are between two and ten stories built in the Brâncovenesc style with regional emphasis. Romanian regions have their own unique styles and it is a shame they are not being incorporated into new structures. There is enough variety in the country that most cities could develop their own style. I think that would do far more to beautify and give the country an architectural identity (like Italy has) than so many random modern cubist "Lego" blocks. 

I do like modern architecture and there is lots of room for it too, but it has it's place. I've also notice a lot of people complaining that Romanian cities are ugly because of communist architecture. It is true that all the new modern buildings are beautiful(new) but all of Romania's buildings would be beautiful too... if they were properly maintained and cleaned. :bash: 
Bucharest is not an ugly city, and neither are most other Romanians cities I have seen. (Come to America or go to London if you want to see ugly cities, but that look better because they are clean) The problem in Romania is cleanliness and maintenance. Even in residential areas too many homes are in terrible shape simply because there is no "culture" of upkeep. People don't take pride in the beauty of the place where they live(I assume because they would still rather live somewhere else)

I think if Romanians spent one tenth the money they are using building up the cities, on cleaning them, they would actually find themselves living in very beautiful cities. And if more traditional designs and architecture were incorporated, the cities would be even more beautiful and also more unique. (Modern architecture is not unique. Modern architecture is modern everywhere in the world.)

Anyway that's my two cents.


----------



## andrei_ro (Dec 29, 2008)

Le Clerk


> In 5 years from now, the population of large cities will grow significantly due to this phenomenon and the "metropolisation" of major urban areas. For example, Bucharest will grow at 2.5 million, Cluj, Timisoara, Constanta, Iasi at 0.5-0.7 million people aso.
> Bucharest is now "officially" (according to INSSE) at 1.9 million without taking into account the urban sprawl taking place all around it.


5 years?hno: In 5 years from now on another 1 million Romanians will have left in the west. Remember that the labour market restrictions for Romanian workers are only temporary...

Cluj county has 684K, Timis 659k. How could you ever say that Cluj-Napoca alone or Timisoara will have 500k-700k?! As regarding Bucharest we can figure out about its metropolitan area size by summing up the population of Bucharest+Ilfov county(where the residential areas are being built). The result is around 2.2 million inhabitants. So where is the population boom? On the contrary, Bucharest, in particular and Romania, in general have huge demographic problems.Metropolisation doesen't necesarily mean an increase of the population.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ I do not agree with you for many other reasons (many Romanians coming back from Spain or Italy already due to the crisis, the extensive residential developments on the outskirts the big cities, which means there is an expectation of population growth in those cities), but I think this discussion should not be here. We can discuss it on the Romanian forum. 

Back on topic. 



pescarush said:


> Straulesti Evolution/Petrom City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pescarush. :cheers:


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

^^That interior pic looks promising:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The National Stadium is 65% completed:



ghidon said:


>


----------



## andrei_ro (Dec 29, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I do not agree with you for many other reasons (many Romanians coming back from Spain or Italy already due to the crisis, the extensive residential developments on the outskirts the big cities, which means there is an expectation of population growth in those cities), but I think this discussion should not be here. We can discuss it on the Romanian forum.



You are way too optimistic.
Here is a random article about those "jobless, poor, unhappy Romanians abroad" who desperately wish to return home...hno:

http://www.zf.ro/zf-24/sociologul-d...ate-nu-se-intorc-asa-cum-se-estimase-5181504/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a difference in tone in that article (as in between "mass return" and "return"). Also, let's bring data if we want to discuss realistically and not articles.


----------



## andrei_ro (Dec 29, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> There is a difference in tone in that article (as in between "mass return" and "return"). Also, let's bring data if we want to discuss realistically and not articles.




Data on workers migration within EU is not available yet (for 2009). Maybe next year Eurostat will publish some statistics on that. Te only "reliable" sources we have today are the news. Altough at the beggining of the year the tabloid press senzationally announced that hundreds of thusands of Romanians from Spain and Italy will return back home, nothing has happend yet...and i personally dont't think this will ever happen.

First of all, the recession will be much bigger in Romania than in those countries. Economic problems are just beginning to start here. On the other hand, Western Europe is starting to recover slowly from the recession.

Secondly, altough many Romanians left the country for financial reasons, now that they saw the West they can see how huge differences between Romania and developed countries really are. Not to mention mentalities. Do you really believe that a Romanian who lives in Madrid will switch the metropolis for some poor village back in rural Romania?:nono:

It's not all about the money. Many immigrants took their chidren with them or even gave birth to them abroad . Bringing them back to the corupt and poor Romanian school system would be their last choice.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, can we move ontopic now?

PS: I know personally a lot of Romanians who returned from Italy and Spain and if we are to speak in journalistic language, there have been reports of Romanians returning from abroad, not many, but a lot returned (we actually have had one example on SSC). We'll witness though the same phenomenon that happened with the Spanish or Italian emigrants to Germany who eventually returned to Italy and Spain in about 5-10 years. That's why all people who went abroad build sumptuous houses in Romania and you see them springing up across most villages in Romania. 

I say we move this discussion here.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

stereodoping said:


> Crystal Tower :cheers: (location: Iancu de Hunedoara intersection with Caderea Bastiliei)


^^ This is one of the 2 or 3 highrise business areas emerging in Bucharest consisting of 8-10 highrise buildings of 17-25 storeys.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

And a collage of some of the new buildings in Bucharest by Commodore:



Ayceman said:


> http://www.semaparc.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cristii (Apr 28, 2008)

@Crystal Tower - too bad the location isn't the best. Would've been a great addition to the Victoriei cluster if it was closer to the square.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Orhideea Towers*
orhideeatowers.ro

architect: *BEHF* & *Architect Service*
developer: *Europolis*

Inspired by the flower Orchid, the "H" shaped gracious *85 meters high* tower is a quality class A *20 floor* office environment. Clothed in a smooth glass for high levels of thermal and noise insulation, the Orhideea Towers project is detailed to enhance the cityscape of Bucharest while flooding office floors with natural light.

The towers are built on 1.3m planning grid that allows efficient subdivision for cellular offices while offering densities of up to 10 m2 per person in open plan configuration for maximum efficiency in energy and space occupancy. The building also offers *three underground levels* for garage and technical rooms, *565 parking places*, 12 high speed elevators, on a total rental area of *43.000 sq m*, with cafeteria, restaurant with terrace, retail spaces.

thanks to *marian andrei*:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^

The building is approved. More renders:

Of the area:



meerceea01 said:


> Am gasit pe site-ul OAR:



and one from street level:



pescarush said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Some updates on one of the largest shopping centers U/C now in Bucharest (Bucharest already has 13 malls and shopping centers and 3 more U/C):



nebunul said:


> _Over €30 million are being spent on improving the area’s infrastructure to ensure swift access to the site, including a new three-lane highway leading to the center. The transport concept also foresees a brand new bus and tram station providing the majority of Bucharest’s residents easy access to The Colosseum. _





> The Colosseum:
> 
> PUZ for first class European style shopping center approved on August 1st 2009 – More than 70 percent of the first phase leased out – Anchor tenants: Carrefour, Flanco, LeroyMerlin.
> 
> ...


http://www.thecolosseum.ro/en/

Happy New Year!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Some updates:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Pireus Bank HQs:










And Volksbank nearby:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Some older projects:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Cathedral Plaza enters cladding phase:*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Nusco Tower:



giovani kun said:


> *Nusco Tower*





> *Floreasca Tower* -


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> *Cathedral Plaza enters cladding phase:*


^^



Miesosoup said:


>


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

^^*that s a proposal on the other side of the street, on the National University of Art s site. actualy there was a national contest and the winner is the project of adnba. in my opinion the best one they could get*.:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

futate01 said:


> I wish more buildings like this would be built in Romania. I'm not too crazy with all the modern architecture. I understand the Romanian "desire" for modern, but take it from someone who has lived with "boxy" modern buildings most of his life here in the USA, they get old quick. Modern architecture lacks the soul that those more organic "older" buildings have, and if modern buildings are not properly maintained they look ugly fast. hno:
> 
> Romania has wonderful traditional architecture. I would love to see some of the residential and business structures that are between two and ten stories built in the Brâncovenesc style with regional emphasis. Romanian regions have their own unique styles and it is a shame they are not being incorporated into new structures. There is enough variety in the country that most cities could develop their own style. I think that would do far more to beautify and give the country an architectural identity (like Italy has) than so many random modern cubist "Lego" blocks.
> 
> Anyway that's my two cents.


^^


*Paris' Vendome Galleries come to Bucharest in a top notch boutique hotel and luxury store chain:*






























http://www.galerievendome.ro/



nebunul said:


>





pescarush said:


> eu cred ca este reconstituirea unei cladiri neoclasiciste(nu stiu inca care) si tare as vrea sa vad schite sau ceva care sa ilustreze arhitectura originala!
> 
> la ultimul etaj este un restaurant in forma unei sere. aceasta este alipita de cupola de colt unde se afla 'the cigar bar'.





*This building will be built from scratch in the 19th century style of Bucharest central buildings on an empty spot !*
:cheers:


*PS: This should set a trend in Bucharest !!*


----------



## Du'Myth (May 18, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> *PS: This should set a trend in Bucharest !!*


Definitely! :cheers:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

nice progress kay:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

More updates:



pescarush said:


> *Aurel Vlaicu 62-66*
> 
> 
> 
> *Izvor 80*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Some progress on other projects:



giovani kun said:


> *Dambovita Center*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

More updates...



pescarush said:


> alte cladiri reusite:
> 
> *Banu Antonache.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

More updates:



pescarush said:


> rezidentiale:
> 
> *Nordului 62.*
> 
> ...


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*new projects added!*



stereodoping said:


> Westfourth Pictures presents:
> 
> Starring the city of Bucharest and :
> 
> ...


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*again Westfourth Architecture.*



Le Clerk said:


> Just look what's in store for the Uranus Redevelopment Project:
> 
> Buzesti Street:
> 
> ...


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*updates for some of the major public interest projects developped in Bucharest:*
*Lia Manoliu Arena*




speedeu87 said:


> Source: http:/www.prosport.ro





Le Clerk said:


> New pics of the progress at Bucharest National Stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Basarab Overpass.*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Euro Tower completed:



ionut said:


> *Un alt Bucuresti. Azi.* O zi superba, un oras superb (in din ce in ce mai multe locuri).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Some other completed projects in Bucharest:



stereodoping said:


> Poze ZF:
> 
> Nusco Tower
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

New mall in Bucharest of huge dimensions: 140.000 GLA



> The Colosseum retail project in N Bucharest is bound to start construction works this year, which is a much expected news for the construction and real estate industries:
> 
> Some pictures from the architect Leach Rhodes Walker webpage:
> 
> ...


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*a little bit of colour*.

*Hercesa's project in Bucharest: Vivenda Residencias*.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Olympia Tower*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Petrom City development almost completed:



> Petrom City:
> 
> Investment value: EUR 130 million
> IT infrastructure: 1.500 km of cables
> ...


 Sursa


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*and a render with the development of the first stage of Straulesti Evolution Development:*










*plan*:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

The Petrom HQ looks great :cheers: Although it would have been rather than having three small buildings, have only one but that would be higher.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

the area doesn t permit higher buildings, there is an urbanistic plan for the site, which i already posted.

here s an aerial picture:



nebunul said:


> ^^ update :cheers:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33468686&postcount=2143


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Amfiteatru Residence*

Developer: *APOLODOR* S.A. 
Basic Parameters: 95796 m2 / *2S-P+20*
Project Description: studio10m.ro


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*update* *Alia Apartments.*



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*National Biblioteque update:*



Le Clerk said:


> Well, I passed by the National Library again and made some photos:
> It's still U/C, but works are going ahead pretty well:
> 
> 
> ...





ionut said:


>


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Cocor Luxury Store update:*



COTNARI said:


> cocor updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Asmita Gardens*


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Eminescu 220.*

*a residential project with signature: Dorin Stefan, a well known romanian architect.*


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool projects. I was in the city 11 years ago, and as I can see everything has improved.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*few other residentials.*

*Evocasa Selecta.*
architect: Adest Architecture.



























*C.A.Rosetti 17*
architect:urban office



























*Batistei 34*
architect:urban office



























*Aurel Vlaicu 62-66*
architect:urban office



























*Trident Residence*
architect: urbanarch't


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Evocasa Selecta is looking really good. I would love to have an apartment there :cheers:


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

pescarush said:


> *Asmita Gardens*


is this finished or renders? looks like sketchup renders but also looks like its finished. hha :nuts: nice proj


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

people already live there!:nuts:
yeah, renders can fool you nowadays, but come one...anyway, not with sketchup!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> Evocasa Selecta is looking really good. I would love to have an apartment there :cheers:


It's a good place in the city, but I hate the looks of the building especially related to the surroundings. Actually, I have the feeling the building is unrelated to the surroundings, which is bad.


----------



## ionut (Feb 13, 2010)

pescarush said:


> people already live there!:nuts:
> yeah, renders can fool you nowadays, but come one...anyway, not with sketchup!


Asmita Gardens is almost fully completed as far as I know. The first tower was completed a long time ago. Asmita is one of the first big residential sites almost completed before the crisis.

You can see pics here:
http://www.asmitagardens.ro/


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

nebunul said:


>


^^ ^^


meerceea01 said:


> Allianz Tiriac and Crystal Tower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

pescarush said:


> people already live there!:nuts:
> yeah, renders can fool you nowadays, but come one...anyway, not with sketchup!


i thought its sketchup because of its lines and bright colors. i thought the buildings are just photoshoped on the construction pics hahaha. nice proj


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

...and some other renders of Crystal Tower!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Orhideea Towers to become U/C this fall:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Europe Tower is complete.*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Cathedral Plaza today:



Le Clerk said:


>





Le Clerk said:


> Last batch of pics from Cathedral Plaza:





Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Raspunsul il aveti mai jos :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

BTC from Kisellef Park:



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Crystal Tower U/C:



Le Clerk said:


> :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Sbz2ifc said:


> *Victoria Palace extension* | government building | Architect: CIE. | Location


^^



Le Clerk said:


> Cu placere! :cheers:
> 
> Guvern. Se pare ca ambele aripi sunt in consolidare:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

^^from the first post...


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Basarab flyover - update

sursa


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

a EUR 100 million finger extension for Bucharest OTP airport - U/C


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Underground parking lot in front of Universitate



Cosmin said:


> GREAT news!:banana: Any idea how long the construction is going to take?


They started to move the statues so they can start the work
sursa


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

Tsk! Finger extension, not a new terminal.


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

the works for a new EUR 1,6bl Elevated Motorway (11km) around Bucharest might start this year
sursa


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Tsk! Finger extension, not a new terminal.


I corrected, thanks


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Cathedral Plaza* update:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

luv Bucharest. will visit again soon.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ Some cool Dutch are taking over Bucharest's downtown! :banana:




Le Clerk said:


> And a pic of Smardan looking at the University Library this afternoon:





> *The show goes on for Jerry Van Schaik, from Amsterdam to Rembrandt and Van Gogh*
> 
> EXPAT PROFILE | ROMANIA BUSINESS INSIDER |	MAY 12, 2010 AT 7:34 AM
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *An Ikea investment fund finalized a EUR 35 million land acquisition in Bucharest*
> 
> 
> Interprime Properties investment fund, part of the Swedish group Ikea - acquired for EUR 34.6 million the Timpuri Noi factory platform in Bucharest. The property has 51,000 square meters.
> ...


 Source



> *BNP Paribas: “Timpuri Noi” will be Bucharest’s next business centre*
> 
> Business Standard | 10 Nov 2009, 21:20
> 
> ...


 Source



Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> Very fuzzy, still an idea:
> 
> 
> ...





COTNARI said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Romana Office*



Le Clerk said:


> *ROMANA OFFICE*:
> 
> 
> Multumim din nou ZF pentru meticulozitatea profesionala de a posta si poze (de o buna calitate) la articolele sale. :cheers:


^^


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Basarab Overpass - july updates (The Overpass will be aprox. 2 km long and will cost around EUR 290 mill.). 



ionut said:


> Nu va e dor de cea mai spectaculoasa bucata de infrastructura urbana din RO? Mie da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Lia Manoliu Arena - june 24 updates



cristi13 said:


> JUNE 24


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

OTP airport - finger extension 



Le Clerk said:


> *First Phase - 2010: Finger and parking expansion plans*
> 
> 
> ^^
> ...






Cosmin said:


> *OTP terminal extension by night*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





.andy. said:


> Aug 2, 2010
> 
> Aici se vede cel mai bine minunata forma a acoperisului curbat


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

new updates:



stereodoping said:


> *DV24 *


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

cathedral Plaza:


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*new renders for Orhideea Tower.*



















*Mercedes Benz Office & Flagship Store Romania*
lwarchitects.eu



> The gentle curved building stands for dynamic elegance. It represents reliable precision and future orientated design. The outer form of the building finds its continuation in the Mercedes Benz Flagship Showroom and the communicative office layout for the Mercedes Benz Offices. Vertical connections by the Oval Atrium and additional stairs allow visual transparency and direct access between floors.The 142m long building contains the iconographic power of a skyscraper. In this case it refers to the fast passing cars on the DN1. It exploits the potential of a long line, a billboard accompanying the street - a horizontal skyscraper. The materiality of our proposal is reduced to concrete, aluminium and glass. Graduations from opaque to transparent elements establish a differentiated perception of the MBRO office building and show a glimpse of the inner stratification of platforms to the outside. The detailing of the facade emphasizes the interplay of visual attractions, light and shadow, glow and structure, light diffusion and reflection






















*Magnolia Park*
lwarchitects.eu


> Magnolia Park is a proposal for 900 luxury apartments and the Mercedes Benz Flagship Store and Offices on a 45.000sqm site in the northern parts of Bucharest. The name of Magnolia Park refers to the valuable tree, the magnolia, and especially the geometry of its leafs. We transferred its elegant and slightly curved geometry to the urban plan of Magnolia Park. Accordingly the buildings with its curved volumes create a multiplicity of dynamic perspectives between the buildings toward the forests. Since you arrive in the exterior residential space, where one square leads into another, you feel the quietness between the apartment buildings. Transparent membranes mediate between the privacy of the interiors and the semi public character of the exterior. Behind the movable and luminous louvers each apartment offers its resident an own exterior space, wide enough to function as a small private garden. Because the residents can adjust their louvers individually the configuration of the building skin changes every day.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

:cheers:


Le Clerk said:


> Alia Residence almost completed:


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

The city looks stunning, it's a big shame that there's no cheap flights from Poland to Bucharest, I'd love to visit Your city so much


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*National Biblioteque update.*



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

drowningman666 said:


> The city looks stunning, it's a big shame that there's no cheap flights from Poland to Bucharest, I'd love to visit Your city so much


there are cheap flight connections via Budapest


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

*Crystal Tower update.*
thanks LeClerk!


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

*Cocor Luxury Store* is almost finished



Cotiso said:


> Estimez ca deschiderea complexului Cocor va avea loc in decembrie, inainte de sarbatori. Inauntru nu e amenajat niciun magazin.
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/
> ...


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Basarab Ovarpass updates (august 28) - source


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

*Lia Manoliu Arena* (55k)












muaddib said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I just noticed that in your nice summary of projects is a big typo. I mean, have you ever heard of 'develorer' ?


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> I just noticed that in your nice summary of projects is a big typo. I mean, have you ever heard of '*develorer*' ?


I have no idea what 'develorer' means. maybe you mean 'developer'... !?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

obviously i mean developer but you wrote develorer in your summary. Take a good look


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I think we should ban him.:yes:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Why sarcasm, that's so 2009.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

No, I mean it.:rofl:






Ok, ok, maybe not. Next time, eh?


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Many good projects! I'm pleased for Bucharest and Romania


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> I just noticed that in your nice summary of projects is a big typo. I mean, have you ever heard of 'develorer' ?


bad user, bad user:nono::lol:now you just figured it out?!?

:jk:

i'll fix it when doing new summary!


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

one month ago: *Orient Express passing under Basarab Overpass.*










today: *first steel cables are placed on both sides of the main pillars.*

pasajbasarab.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

edit: next page


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> Where will the Ana Office Tower be located? Is it close to a some other office projects?


^^



COTNARI said:


> Updated on CTUAT page! Enjoy !
> 
> http://www.oar-bucuresti.ro/documente/sedinte_ctuat/
> 
> le. love it


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

New office buildings approved for AFI Palace Mall. Construction will start next srping:



Le Clerk said:


> Sursa


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

And in other real estate news, IKEA completed demolishing all the old factories on the plot they bought earlier this year. We might see construction works on the IKEA high-rise cluster there next spring:





I think a new surge in office building construction will start next year in Bucharest.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

And *Hermes Business Campus* by *Atenor Group* is also starting construction works:


























































> *A la carte solutions*
> In order to meet the increasing demand for offices in the centre of the Romanian capital, ATENOR GROUP has undertaken the development of an office building and commercial property complex of almost 75,000 m² in the new business district.
> 
> *A two-phased construction*
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

National Library cllosing completion:



tazzmaniadodo said:


> *Update Biblioteca Nationala*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Petrom City completed:


> *Petrom CFO, about Petrom City: We had to wait and search for best solutions during shifted economic times*
> DECEMBER 2, 2010 AT 9:23 AM
> 
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^













































































































*Thank you ZF for the awesome pics!*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ Pics from the official opening:
























































ZF


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

One more of old center refurbishing - The Mighty King is back in town, hopefully with the Monarchy:




COTNARI said:


> http://www.bucharestdailyphoto.ro/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Projects re-activated:Global Park Floreasca | 32 fl | 28 fl*



Sbz2ifc said:


> worldarchitecturenews.com
> 29 Aug 2007
> 
> *Ex car plant site regenerated as new quarter*
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Projects re-activated: Pumac Gardens*





West Group


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> Projects re-activated:Global Park Floreasca | 32 fl | 28 fl


*actualy this is the final project!

the approved urbanistic plan:*










and an article from worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ They cut on costs, didn't they?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Wilbrook Platinum Business & Convention Center has been inaugurated recently:


Sursa






More on: http://www.willbrookplatinum.ro/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

National Library building almost completed:




giovani kun said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Floreasca City* is back in business (U/C):




























More on: http://www.raiffeisenevolution.com/en/nc/immobilien/uebersicht/projekt/projectid/132003/


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

^^
live webcam - http://82.76.221.42:81/view.htm


Le Clerk said:


> Se lucreaza si azi, la foc redus, dar se lucreaza:


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

The National Stadium (55k) - due to be completed by may/june


Skycam.ro said:


> state that today (17-02-2011) is Lia Manoliu stadium


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

nebunul said:


>


:dj:


Skycam.ro said:


> Bucharest 11.03.2011 is Lia Manoliu stadium


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

www.crystaltower.ro



meerceea01 said:


> Updates from this weekend!


^^ same area ...


meerceea01 said:


> The area around Crystal Tower is becoming rather nice:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

UniCredit Bank - almost completed by now:




Le Clerk said:


> Unicredit Tower e aproape finalizat:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

National Library interior:




PRIMEVAL said:


> Biblioteca Naţională​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Colloseum shopping center opens in September 2013 with new Carrefour and first Leroy Merlin store (EUR 350 million)*



Gombos said:


> French retailer Carrefour will open a new hypermarket in Bucharest, within the Colloseum shopping center in the Romanian capital city in September this year. This will be Carrefour’s eight hypermarket in Bucharest and the 24th in the country. The Carrefour hypermarket will cover 8,000 sqm and will be part of the first stage of the Colloseum project, north of Bucharest. Carrefour is also planning to continue the expansion with a hypermarket in Botosani in October this year.
> 
> The shopping park, which aims to become the biggest in Europe, according to its developers, with a total area of 190,000 sqm when finalized, is located on Chitila St. in Bucharest. The total investment in the shopping center project is of EUR 350 million.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Recap: malls to be built in 2012 beside the Colosseum Shopping Center (€1-1.5 billion)*

_The developers have spent €350 million just to pay the land. Total estimations (only construction): €1-1.5 billion. Bucharest becomes a city of malls._

*ParkLake Plaza (Titan - Spartac)*











*Mega Mall (Pantelimon - Electroaparataj)*











*Victoria City (Bucureştii Noi - Textila Dacia)*











*Colentina Mall (Helitube)*











*Promenada Shopping Center (Floreasca)*











*AFI Palace (Laromet - Bucureştii Noi)*










_photos:_ zf.ro


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

any new updates, Le Clerk? or others? come on


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

www.skytower.ro


DrunkMonkey said:


> [/URL]


^^ *details *
http://www.raiffeisenevolution.com/...Presse/Gewerbeimmobilien_CEE/14_Promenada.jpg
http://www.promenada.ro/pdf/promenada_web.pdf


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking at Bucharest's new downtown:



http://pilotmagazin.ro/2012/03/ce-f...-bucurestiului-fotoreportaj-in-exclusivitate/

And the growing development of Pipera area (north):



http://www.skycam.ro/pasajul-pipera-ucuresti/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

UniCredit Tower completed;


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

great photos!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

New angles with UniCredit building:




rover_777 said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

rover_777 said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

italian investors


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Floreasca Hotel / Manade Lucru*

*Architects:* Manade Lucru – Dorin Stefan Adam, Madalina Iftimi
*Location:* Floreasca Street, Bucharest, Romania
*Client:* Diesel Servcom
*Design Team:* Manade Lucru
*Collaborators:* Neo Structural Engeneering (Structure), Katas Concept Design (Installation)
*Photographs:* Andrei Margulescu

http://www.archdaily.com/242354/floreasca-hotel-manade-lucru/


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Minsk said:


> *Floreasca Hotel / Manade Lucru*
> 
> *Architects:* Manade Lucru – Dorin Stefan Adam, Madalina Iftimi
> *Location:* Floreasca Street, Bucharest, Romania
> ...


 Nice architecture!
Do you have the surfaces and the cost?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Unicredit Ţiriac Bank HQ / Westfourth Architecture*









































































http://www.archdaily.com/261774/unicredit-tiriac-bank-hq-westfourth-architecture/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Apartment Building on G.Călinescu Street / Westfourth Architecture*

*Architects:* Westfourth Architecture
*Location:* Bucharest, Romania
*Design Team:* Vlad Arsene, Călin Negoescu, Zzing Lee, Sînziana Nicolae, Alexandru Cutelecu
*Envelope Consultant:* Aludesign
*Structural Engineer:* Popp şi Asociaţii
*Mechanical Engineering: *Air Control Systems
*Project Year:* 2009
*Project Area:* 3,000 sqm
*Photographs:* Andrei Mărgulescu

This 5 story apartment building is located in the Dorobanţi section of Bucharest, Romania.. This area became in recent years a fashionable district, full of cafes and upper scale boutiques, and a number of high end apartment buildings were built next to the existing residential structures that define the traditional urban fabric.

The apartment building presented here, is an insertion in this rather dense residential fabric, consisting in 4 and 5 levels buildings, raised mostly in the 50′s and 60′s.

The building, confined to the zoning envelope, is configured as a linear structure, having the narrow northern façade, fronting the G. Călinescu Street, while the southern end of the building is facing the dead ended Aricescu Street. The rest of the building constitutes a “book end” to the row of double residential lots on the East and is almost hidden behind the buildings that line up along the Beller Street, the main thoroughfare in the neighborhood.

Facing the back of close surrounding structures, the building closes into itself by limiting the size and number of its widows on its long western and eastern facades. While reducing the size of the openings, the design allows each apartment to have exposures on two elevations, and this way to be able to receive plenty of daylight. The two core configuration service two one bedroom apartments each per floor and facilitate the presence of two exterior walls in each living room.

The openings to two different exposures will permit the owners to experience the sunlight’s daily progression in each apartment. The penthouse floor’s two apartments are surrounded by a wrap around terrace. On the ground floor, a linear lobby constitutes a spine that allows entries on both ends, at G. Călinescu and Aricescu Streets. The small courtyard set between the cores facilitates daylight penetration in the central section of the elongated ground floor lobby. A glass enclosed six cars garage, a shop and the ramp to the underground parking occupy the western end of the building’s footprint.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Some nice projects but overall needs more construction as well as more bright coloured developments. I noticed a lot of projects are "gloomy"


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't want more "bright colored" projects. The green/blue/yellow window shields on the building above ^^ are disgusting uke:. Instead of ridiculous colors, if you want to make a building more beautiful, it needs more ornamentation.



For instance, this building;



Le Clerk said:


>


Beautiful complementary color combination, with architectural details providing an interesting sculptural design. This building was done right. :cheers:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Then have bold and boring city. Duh...


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Xtreminal said:


> Then have bold and boring city. Duh...


I don't know what you mean? Is the building above posted by Le Clerk boring? 

I'm very familiar with the architecture of Baku, and there are no bright colored buildings there either. The flame towers are one color and it is their architectural desighn that makes them beautiful. Plus Baku is mostly "sandstone" in color yet I would not call it a boring city, so again I don't know what you mean. :dunno:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I don't know what you mean? Is the building above posted by Le Clerk boring?
> 
> I'm very familiar with the architecture of Baku, and there are no bright colored buildings there either. The flame towers are one color and it is their architectural desighn that makes them beautiful. Plus Baku is mostly "sandstone" in color yet I would not call it a boring city, so again I don't know what you mean. :dunno:


What is Baku have to do with it? And Flame towers is no bright coloured? Nobody says, you need extra bright so it can cause seizure to your eyes. But what is this? Only person with vision problems can't tell Flame Towers is bright or not. End of point.










Anyhow, its your city - deal with it.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BTC Tower / Westfourth Architecture*

*Architects: *Westfourth Architecture
*Location:* Bucharest, Romania
*Design Team:* Vlad Arsene, Cristiana Ştefan, Antoniu Craiovan, Iulian Dimitriu, Crina Popescu, Daniel Bilan, Mircea Enescu, Karoly Markos, Marinela Paşca
*Structural Engineer:* Britt, Popp şi Asociaţii
*Envelope Consultant:* Aludesign
*Electrical: *Conseng
*Project Year:* 2007
*Project Area: *27,000 sqm
*Photographs:* Andrei Mărgulescu, Ştefan Tuchilă

At 25 stories and 110 m, the BTC tower, is presently thee tallest building in Romania.

In spite of its size, the tower does not benefit from either a large site or a surrounding plaza. The relatively small 2,500 sq m site is set on Ion Mihalache Boulevard, next to the Filantropiei Hospital and close to Piaţa Victoriei. The tower, while situated in the second plane of reference, behind Piaţa Victoriei, constitutes a dead-end perspective point for the Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, revealing most of its height from Piaţa Romană. An illusory presence, the tower seems to diminish behind the Antipa Museum, as one approaches Piaţa Victoriei, along the boulevard. Transcending its impact on the immediate neighborhood to the larger vistas of the city, the tower establishes an urban role for this much challenged typology in Bucharest.

The requirement for large open office areas, in the context of a relatively small floor plate, determined an eccentric location of the core in the building. The core is set on the southern wall leaving the northern exposure available for most of the building. The transition from south to north along the façade is marked by the reduction of the ceramic frit density in the silk screening of the curtain wall, changing the tower’s transparency towards north. The core mass that remains exposed on the south façade is clad with dark corrugated metal panels. The tower sets back above the four-level «base» containing larger office floors. This register reflects the height of the existing buildings along the boulevard. The base’s top two levels are cantilevered over the building entry, revealing the lobby doors, set in the circular body of the tower at its contact with the ground. Above, another cantilevered volume parallels the «base» and separates the tower into lower and upper sections. The «base» is clad with alternating dark and clear glass panels. The horizontal dark glass strips that mark the office zones in the glazed areas correspond to one-meter width bands of tinted vision glass, set at eye level. The vision-glass panels above and below these strips are silk-screened. Within the floors’ structure, these panels have a ceramic coverage between 30 to 50%. The slab structure and dropped ceiling areas are covered by «shadow-boxes», having the outer glass layer patterned in the same way as the vision-glass.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Xtreminal said:


> What is Baku have to do with it? And Flame towers is no bright coloured? Nobody says, you need extra bright so it can cause seizure to your eyes. But what is this? Only person with vision problems can't tell Flame Towers is bright or not. End of point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I was polite but now I realize that you nothing but a troll. Those are lights. :bash: Anyone can light anything any which way they like. I was talking about the color of the materials used. If you are going to lie and mislead, this conversation is over. 

This is what they look like in their natural cladding color.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cathedral Plaza / Westfourth Architecture*

*Architects:* Westfourth Architecture
*Location:* Bucharest, Romania
*Design Team:* Vlad Arsene, Onar Gerelioglu, Lucia Stoll, Cristiana Ştefan, Mihaela Vasilescu, Daniel Bilan
*Envelope Consultant:* Aludesign
*Structural Engineer:* Popp şi Asociaţii
*Project Year:* 2010
*Project Area:* 26,000 sqm
*Photographs:* Andrei Mărgulescu, Silviu Chiţu

Located on a site adjacent to the eastern wall of St. Joseph Cathedral, the building is set on the Southern third of the site in order to maintain undisturbed the view of the cathedral from Calea Victoriei, a major city thoroughfare. Both the plaza created between the tower and the cathedral and the tower itself, mark cathedral’s presence in the city. The eastern cathedral’s wall becomes the background for the new plaza, enhancing the vibrant role that the Catholic Church plays in the life of the city.

The tower’s core is placed asymmetrically towards the southern wall of the building, in order to set the office areas towards the north and the better natural light for a working environment. The structural system is composed of steel frames, braced diagonally along the perimeter walls. The north facade, towards the cathedral is clad with stone panels, while the irregular punched windows on this wall are marked by aluminum projecting frames. The southern facade features floor height glass panels and decorative vertical fins. On the west, the facade is set behind balconies which expose the vertical and diagonal steel frames.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*City Gate / Westfourth Architecture*

*Architects:* Westfourth Architecture
*Location:* Bucharest, Romania
*Design Team:* Vlad Arsene, Călin Negoescu, Onar Gerelioglu, Raluca Ionescu, Antoniu Craiovan
*Envelope Consultant:* Aludesign
*Structural Engineer: *Popp şi Asociaţii
*Project Year:* 2010
*Project Area:* 93,000 sqm
*Photographs:* Andrei Mărgulescu

Located at the entry in Bucharest, in “Piaţa Presei Libere” and in the axis of the Exhibition Pavilion, the Citygate complex is being constructed on one of the most prominent locations in the city.

The complex consists of two 18- storeyed towers located across from each other and creating an entry plaza to the Exhibition Complex in between. A common three level garage connects the towers under the plaza. Two three-storeyed wings are attached to each of the towers achieving larger floor plates on the lower levels of the complex.

The circulation and service cores are located in the central sections of the towers, dividing the office areas in East and West wings. These wings are rendered as distinct volumes enhancing verticality and transforming the design in a composition of four vertical elements, grouped in two buildings. Furthermore, each of the volumes is articulated in high and low rise sections clad with different glass envelopes.The horizontal articulation between these high and low rise volumes varies in each of the four vertical sections.

The relation emphasized in the project, between towers on one hand, and between building wings and sections on the other, recall the concept of duality inferred by the image of «gate».

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

today were approved some huge projects for Bucharest. can you summarize, Bucharesters? I am not in capital these days and pretty busy.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

and the *SkyTower* is almost ready, fastly built:










with the *Promenada Mall* coming next to it like in the project:


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Gombos said:


> I surely know the suspended highway was approved for *€1.5 billion*. and I want to know, the rest of €1 billion for what? we are talking of huge sums.


Any public building? Hospital?


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

bieber said:


> Any public building? Hospital?


:banana: yesterday it was also approved an indoor arena of 12,000 seats instead of the Esplanada (106.000 sq ft) and the construction will start this year. finally.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

also ready, I will offer more details next days:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

A few projects which are proposed by the city too form a new highrise quarter in Bucharest (near Basarab bridge) besides the developing Pipera high rise area:

*Technological Park | 21 fl | PRO*



>


Will be built near:

*Heineken Towers | 3x 20 fl | 1x 16 fl | Pro*



Le Clerk said:


> *Primaria Capitalei a dat unda verde unui centru comercial de 1,6 ha in incinta fostei fabrici de bere Luther*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Green Gate | 10 fl | App*






> *Group Holding Invests EUR55M In Office Tower Project In Bucharest*
> yesterday, 13:38 By Ioana Tudor
> 
> Czech group S Group Holding will invest EUR55 million to develop office tower Green Gate in Romania’s capital Bucharest.


http://www.zfenglish.com/companies/...in-office-tower-project-in-bucharest-10100187


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*ELI Bucharest | App*














> *World’s most powerful laser to be built in Bucharest with EUR 180 mln EU financing*
> 
> Daily News, Entertainment | Liam Lever |	September 19, 2012 11:53 am
> 
> ...



Construction will start next year and should be ready by end 2014.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Alecsandri 8 Offices | U/C:*



Le Clerk said:


> http://www.pb.ro/files/BROSURA_RO.pdf


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *AFI Completes 1st Office Building Of Bucharest AFI Park*
> yesterday
> 
> Real estate developer AFI Europe Romania has completed its first office building of Bucharest-based AFI Park office compound, which is scheduled to have five such units, the company said in a statement Thursday.


http://www.zfenglish.com/companies/...ffice-building-of-bucharest-afi-park-10099794


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Timpuri Noi Redevelopment by Inter IKEA Group | 110 m | U/C*





COTNARI said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> Very fuzzy, still an idea:
> 
> 
> ...



*It's about a whole district of highrises.*


Potential ideas about the buildings:

Another proposal for the site:


















http://www.uauim.ro/galerie/proiecte/743/




Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## tperebiynis (Jul 7, 2011)

AFI PALACE


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

SkyTower scenic view:



Blacklord said:


> http://www.adelin-petrisor.ro/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/panorama1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Something interesting architecturally and recently completed:



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

National Library Building:




PRIMEVAL said:


> National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Le Clerk said:


> Mall Vitan remodelling renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Floreasca City Center SkyTower:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really nice projects


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Gombos said:


> Floreasca City Center SkyTower:


 Normally a round tower shape is not very efficient towards GLA...how large is a level? don't they loose too much surface between the core and the offices? or is it 100% open spaces?
The cladding is nice.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Swedish Skanska enters local market after EUR 14 million land acquisition*
> By Newsroom Offices November 19, 2012 11:22 0 comments
> 
> 
> ...


 http://business-review.ro/uncategor...market-after-eur-14-million-land-acquisition/









http://www.zf.ro/companii/skanska-confirma-achizitia-terenului-de-la-popoviciu-vom-ridica-trei-cladiri-cu-o-suprafata-de-52-000-mp-cum-va-arata-proiectul-suedezilor-10336233


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Immofinanz pregăteşte un nou proiect de birouri în Pipera*
> joi, 21:40
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mediaimage.ro/WKY-PUR-TML/monitorizare/newsletter/16_11_12/5489773.html

http://www.zf.ro/companii/immofinanz-pregateste-un-nou-proiect-de-birouri-in-pipera-10326150





> *ELECTRONICA MASTERPLAN, BUCHAREST, ROMANIA*
> Types
> Masterplanning
> 
> ...





http://www.rmjm.com/portfolio/electronica-masterplan-bucharest/



pescarush said:


> it seems these guys have some big projects in Bucharest and Romania too: yrm.co.uk
> they even have an office in Bucharest and were invited to participate for the Straulesti project contest, amongst 8 other big names in architecture, including Massimiliano Fuksas, Baumshlager Eberle and EMBT.(just to make an impresion)
> 
> Electronica. former industrial site?:nuts:




Stie cineva regimul de inaltime aprobat?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The Mark goes to public tender for the plaza design:



> *Idea contest in Bucharest
> 
> Student contest for S IMMO's office building THE MARK in Bucharest*
> 
> ...


http://www.simmoag.ro/presa/comunic.../artikel/ideenwettbewerb-in-bukarest-827.html

*S IMMO organizează un concurs de idei pentru piaţeta publică din cadrul proiectului The Mark*



















:applause:

Never mind "Snoy"


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest goes Vienna-like for Christmas:



Le Clerk said:


> http://www.zf.ro/dupa-afaceri/centr...ele-din-viena-galerie-foto-10339178/poze/?p=3


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Impressive projects are going on in Bucharest. Congtrats!


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Victory Square*


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Bucharest City Hall presented the city's new indoor arena and included more newly built venues for a total of 137 million of euros*



Gombos said:


> _*1. Sports Hall*
> *Cost:* €65 million
> *Capacity:* 12,000 seats
> *Term:* autumn 2013 - end of 2015
> ...


*The total estimated cost would be over 135 million of euros, slightly more than half the price of the Arena Națională stadium.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!!! incredible!!



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Some updates from the local romanian forum...

Skanska's first project in Romania, *Green Court*, consisting of 3 office buildings, with 12 stories max and total leasable area of 52,000 sqm. It's location is right across the street from SkyTower.










Foundation works are currently ongoing, as you can see in the left of the image:











Right next to it is the *Nusco 2 tower* project, currently awaiting approval. From the renders, it looks as tall as Nusco1 tower so almost 90 meters high and 15 stories.




















In the same area is the *Floreasca Park* office complex, with two 6 stories high office buildings, total leaseble area 37 sq meters.

Construction pics:



adrian rosca said:


>



*Nero Tower*, 22 stories high, old project from 2009, got approved in december 2012, and now the developers are waiting for the construction permit. After that the construction will begin, according to local media.
First 5 floors will host a hotel, the rest will be appartments. Render:











Some czech investors are building a 10 stories high office building called *Green Gate*, with 27,000 sq meters leaseble area.

Renders:




























Construction pics:



Blu Angel said:


>


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Bucharest North railway station to be rebuilt (€1,300 million)*

*Belgian company Euro Station will create the project, adopting a similar design to Liège-Guillemins railway station. The Bucharest North railway station will be completed in 2020 and will cost 1.3 billion euros.*


















_"We will have a level above ground and two underground levels: a suburban train line and one for the subway. The tunnel will have a length of 20 km and is designed for high-speed trains that can travel at 200 km / hour, "said Ştefan Roşeanu, president of Romanian Railway Club._


















_source:_ gandul.info


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*2010-2014 Bucharest National Theatre Reconversion & Rehabilitation (€65 million)*

*According to the Minister of Culture, they will also renovate the following cultural institutions: The Romanian National Opera, The Operetta National Theatre “Ion Dacian”, The Museum of the Romanian Peasant, The National Museum "George Enescu "and The Palace of Culture of Iaşi.*

source of money: state budget and Government of Romania credits to the Council of Europe Development Bank. some are already ready:


































































it will look stunning like the National Library of Romania! I cannot wait to be completed.:


























_source:_ gandul.info


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> wow!!!! incredible!!












Romanian People's Salvation Cathedral


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

World Trade Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


City Gate Towers, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


City Gate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucharest Business Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Băneasa Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucur Obor, Bucharest 8th Nov 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucur Obor, Bucharest 8th Nov 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Amzei Square and Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Amzei Square and Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Amzei Square and Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Metropolis Center Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Țiriac Asigurări, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Nusco Tower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Dacia Boulevard near Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Titulescu Road, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Euro Tower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


HJ Bucharest by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


LakeView Offices by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Victoria Center by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Financial Plaza, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Asmita Gardens complex, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Sun Plaza Mall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Sun Plaza Mall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr 


National Arena, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Romania - Netherlands Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Chamber of Commerce and Industry by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Chamber of Commerce and Industry by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
​


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Bucharest - Victory Avenue - Hotel Radisson by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Victory Avenue - Hotel Radisson by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Embassy of Canada, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest Embassy, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Allianz-Ţiriac Assurances, Căderea Bastiliei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


ING Bank, Iancu de Hunedoara Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucharest - Cathedral Plaza Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Buzești Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures, thanks


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

good stuff, well done Bucharest


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

A new office tower called Bucharest One has been proposed in the Floreasca bussiness area, right next to Skytower. The Porsche showroom which occupied the plot has already been demolished a few months back.

26 floors, hopefully over 100 meters


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

for the shape it is suppose to be slightly taller in my opinion, rest is fine


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Gombos said:


> _The developers have spent €350 million just to pay the land. Total estimations (only construction): €1-1.5 billion. Bucharest becomes a city of malls._
> 
> *ParkLake Plaza (Titan - Spartac)*
> 
> ...


recap


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Promenada Mall is finalized*



Gombos said:


> *Promenada Shopping Center (Floreasca)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Promenada Mall will be opened on 17th October. built by the Austrians from Raiffeisen Evolution (Strabag constructor). cost: 130 million euros. 35.000 sqm, 1.300 places to park. it will compete against Băneasa Shopping City, of Gabriel Popoviciu, which dominated the Northern area of the capital Bucharest. *it has public area on the roof.*

Billa, Deichmann, Flanco, Germanos, Hervis, Lego, Peek & Cloppenburg , C&A, Douglas, Ecco, H&M, Il Passo, Intimissimi, Yves Rocher, MAC, Massimo Dutti, Musette, Musette Man, Sephora, Starbucks, Stradivarius, Swarovski, Zara & Zara Home, Adidas, All Shoes, Apple (premium reseller), Depot 96, KFC & McDonald’s.


































































_photos:_ capital.ro


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*terraces of the Promenada Mall*





































_photos:_ economica.net


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

lucianmx_2007 said:


>


personal photos. thanks.


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

another good looking project almost completed, loads of good stuff around Bucharest


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*West Gate Bucharest*

the so called Studios, it is a campus and was expanded since the 2009 inauguration. accommodation, living and high quality study for nearly 2000 students.










source: _capital.ro_


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Stejarii - Clubul Rezidential*

opened by Ion Tiriac in North Bucharest (Baneasa)


























source: _stejarii.ro_


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Stejarii - Country Club*

the social club is set to be opened in some weeks, no photos yet - forbidden area:










source: _stejariicountryclub.ro_


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Militari Residence (set 1)*

Militari Residence complex (West Bucharest), currently 42 blocks and 4000 flats, set to be expanded to 56 blocks and 5600 flats - according to Capital. according to the same newspaper and source, they sell 60-80 flats MONTHLY. the project will be completed until the end of 2013's first trimester by the Romanian contractors.














































source: _militari-residence.ro_


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

*Militari Residence (set 2)*


























source: _militari-residence.ro_


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

On one hand I like the Stejarii - Clubul Rezidential. Nice urban development but from that picture it looks like a knife slicing through the forest.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Superbe Paris des carpates ! Proud of Bucharest !


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Lots of progress! Some of my best friends are from Bucharest and I hope to fly in and visit this summer.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Major office projects (Under construction or scheduled to start later this year or in 2016):



mariusCT said:


> *Under Construction*
> 
> 1. Bucharest One | 26 floors (118m) | 54,000m2 GLA | Developer: Globalworth | Location: Floreasca
> status:T/O
> ...


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

The Mark (15 floors) is now under construction.












Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Orhideea Towers (1x12 fl + 1x16fl) are U/C










The Bridge (10 fl) is U/C.










Construction update. These 2 projects are side by side. Orhideea Towers is in the background, The Bridge in the foreground:



Orhideelor 19 said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

AFI Tech Park Bucharest is currently at the site preparation phase. Two 8 floors buildings and one 14 floor tower. They will first build the two smaller buildings.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Vastint will soon start the construction on Bucharest Bussiness Garden, consisting of three 10 fl office buildings.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Construction on the first phase (2x10fl) of Timpuri Noi Square by Vastint continues.



dekolo said:


> windows print screen


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

^^First phase (2x10fl) of Timpuri Noi Square by Vastint is almost finished.



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Skanska started the construction of the first building (12 floors) of Equilibrium project, located in the Floreasca Area, near Sky Tower. Equilibrium it's a two-building complex with a total of 40.700 sq. m GLA.










Sky tower on the left:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

ONE Mircea Eliade
U/C
2x15 floors (residential) | 54 meters
1x16 floors (office) | 67,75 meters
1x20 floors (residential) | 67,90 meters

Renders:




























Currently working on the foundation of all four buildings, pic from august:



MelcToxic said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Niro Tower
Prep
23 fl | 85m



> An upper-class, high quality hotel, NIRO TOWER will be one of the tallest buildings in Bucharest with its’ 85 meters in height and will be developed over 30,000 square meters built, with 3 underground levels and 23 storeys above surface.












Currently the site has been fenced, ground works have begun.



INFRAs_I_ructure said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Ana Tower | 24 floors | 100+ meters

working on 15th floor



mariusCT said:


> http://anatower.ro/





Greyhound. said:


> 13 Feb 2019


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Courtyard by Marriott | 14 floors

Almost topped out.



mariusCT said:


>





Cristi. said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Millo Offices | 9 floors

Office building right in the city center, behind Novotel. 













george_b said:


> 2 Feb 2019:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Tiriac Tower | 12 floors

Has tower in it's name but it's not really a tower. It's being built in the Piata Victoriei bussiness area.











8th Feb:


MelcToxic said:


> Santierul azi:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Atenor UP-site Bucharest | 14 floors + 24 floors

A new residential project. No works started just yet, the project has just been announced.

The location is right across Sky Tower, the tallest building in Romania, so this will add a lot to the skyline of the area.



INFRAs_I_ructure said:


>






INFRAs_I_ructure said:


> Locatia:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

The construction of a new office building with 9/12/14 floors is starting this month. It's part of a bigger project which will also include 9 residential buildings.

*One Cotroceni Park | 14fl | 55m*
80k sq m of office and 15k sq meters of retail space


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Floreasca area. There are 4 projects here, which should improve the skyline. 1 U/C and the other 3 will start next year.



MelcToxic said:


> *09.10.2019*


*Promenada Mall extension 17fl | 70m* Office+Retail










*Globalworth Square 14 floors | U/C *foundation works ongoing









*Atenor Up-Site 24fl + 14fl* residential



INFRAs_I_ructure said:


>


*Vibe Forward 23fl? + 17fl* residential










_These are the best renderings i could find._


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

*One Verdi Park* | 1x20fl + 1x17fl | 75m

Works just started. The 20fl tower is residential the other one is office.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

*Swissotel | 23 fl | 85m | U/C*












mariusCT said:


> Poze de azi:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

*Tandem Office | 7fl*




















An old communist office building is being demolished to make place for this new office building.



george_b said:


> *11.09.2019*


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

@Expo | 18fl
Developer: Atenor BE



> ATENOR announces the obtaining of the Building Permit for @EXPO project, located in the north-west of Bucharest Romania) that includes the development of approximately 49,000m² rentable space.
> Confirming the interest of tenants for state of art projects, ATENOR announces that an agreement has been reached for the rental of 4,800 m² office space in the @EXPO project to Gameloft®, a video game development and publishing company, belonging to the Vivendi group.
> 
> In agreement with the building time schedule, *the construction is foreseen to start in January 2020*, considering also the completion in the next weeks of the tender procedure for specialized contractors (special foundations) and General Contractor with all reputed local and international players present on the Romanian construction market.


Source


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

*U-Center | 2x8fl | U/C*
Developer: Forte Partners


























beto_chaves said:


> *From last Saturday (Oct 19):*


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

The Light | 4x11-18 fl
3 Office buildings + 1 residential. The first office building has been completed:










Renders with the entire project:


















Residential building:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

*Globalworth Square | 14 fl*











Currently working on the 4th floor:



Dubreu said:


>


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

One Cotroceni Park | 14fl | 55m










Update from the developer:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Update from a few days ago. Foundation works:

*Tandem Office | 7fl*




















Sursa: Concept Structure


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

*ONE Mircea Eliade* Update
U/C
2x15 floors (residential) | 54 meters
1x16 floors (office) | 67,75 meters
1x20 floors (residential) | 67,90 meters

Render:









construction pics:





































Source


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

*One Verdi Park* update
1x17 fl + 1x20 fl | 75 m

Render:









construction pics:

















Source


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

Some good projects, but they all seem to be low and mid rises.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Sorry these are a bit old but here are some images of the Cathedral construction

Parcul Izvor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

I had always found it weird that Bucharest did not have a large. cathedral as many other Orthodox nations. Is there a reason why pre-war Romania never built one?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Wasnt religion frowned upon during Ceaușescu's time? Lots of churches were torn down during his rebuilding of the city. But not sure why there wasnt one built earlier...


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

cuz that's how we roll.... slow af


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

JBsam said:


> Some good projects, but they all seem to be low and mid rises.


There is a big project proposed in the Romexpo area, currently pending approval. It's a joint investment between the Chamber of commerce and industry of Romania, and a Romanian real estate investor who is also building the tallest building in Romania.

There are 14 towers of over 100 meters proposed, with the tallest being 180:










I think this project will be built, the Romanian investor has built some really big projects by Romanian standards, and currently has some hundred millions euros projects under construction.

More details can be seen here:

*THE CHAMBER OF COMMERCE AND INDUSTRY AND THE IULIUS COMPANY ARE PROPOSING THE LARGEST MIXED-USE DEVELOPMENT IN EUROPE, AN INVESTMENT UPWARD OF 2.87 BILLION EUROS*


> *revival and integration of Romexpo within the international circuit * 2.87 billion Euros phased investment * museums and multi-use event hall * a new park and green urban connections * solutions for traffic decongestion * the largest business district * over 30,000 new jobs * 12,000 parking spaces * retail and lifestyle center * facilities for local entrepreneurs
> 
> Romexpo will become the only exhibition center in Europe to be fully integrated in a mixed-use project, adding to the potential for sustainable and durable evolution of the Capital.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

A new residential project U/C:

*Crown Towers*: 3 x 13 fl | U/C











Construction status:


Mirel.Dima said:


> Metropolitan Developments has started the construction work for its most ambitious residential project: Crown Towers. As every step counts, stay with us to be up to date with the evolution of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

J8 Office Park | 2x7fl | U/C


















_source_


----------



## Molders (Jan 31, 2010)

Piața Sudului, one of the main markets in south part of city was inaugurated today. 

































Photos done by myself.


----------



## INFRAs_I_ructure (Nov 26, 2017)

Metro line M5 - Bucharest


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

UP-site Bucharest
1x24fl + 1x14fl
Developer: Atenor
new renders, all permits have been obtained, apartments are now for sale, works should start this year.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Some news regarding the huge plot of land in the middle of Bucharest on which the Esplanada project was supposed to be built more than a decade ago.

This will be transformed into a Justice quarter. Gensler has won the masterplan competition.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1037495143366406


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Globalworth Square 15floors
pictures taken sometimes during this summer



















Source


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

MIRO Office | 5fl | 22.850 sqm










5th mar update.








Source


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Central District Royal Suites | 122m | Pro

Proposed luxury residential tower, with 34 apartments.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

H Tudor Arghezi

Works started on this old office building, will go through a major transformation.









Renders:


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Keep posting please!


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice. Keep it going.


----------



## Arzotino (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it true that Bucharest is not building very high structures (in contrast to other cities full of office space) because of the earthquake regulations?

I heard an interesting Polish podcast about it recently.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Arzotino said:


> Is it true that Bucharest is not building very high structures (in contrast to other cities full of office space) because of the earthquake regulations?
> 
> I heard an interesting Polish podcast about it recently.


The Vrancea earthquake zone is one of the most active in Europe, and every few other decades a major earthquake is hitting Bucharest.
As the seismic activity is high the cost of building tall is bigger than in other capitals. Money would be the main reason.

There were some areas in Bucharest were the permits did not impose a height limit, however the developers went with 20 floor buildings.


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Suvenir 1, a small residential development, pics by me
Architects: adnba.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

This project has removed the last hurdle (plot ownership) and is going towards authorisation and then construction.


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

This is very nice. What is the timeline for its construction and who is the investor in the project?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Arch98 said:


> This is very nice. What is the timeline for its construction and who is the investor in the project?


The investor is a local tycoon, who developed other projects in other Romanian cities. They will work for the authorisation in the coming period, and works are not expected before next year.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Le Clerk said:


> This project has removed the last hurdle (plot ownership) and is going towards authorisation and then construction.


any news?


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## tomis3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Campus 6*


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

One Cotroceni Park

ongoing works residential phase


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Nordis View
Residential project in the Floreasca business area. Foundation works.


----------



## tomis3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aviatiei Park, Bucharest































*








































































Aviatiei Park, Bucharest


Located in the Northern outskirts of Bucharest, at the confluence of various urban fabrics, Aviatiei Park is a compact residential development consisting of three volumes placed within a richly planted landscape.




bigsee.eu


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

One Floreasca Towers | 2x15fl | Prep

Two residential buildings in the Floreasca business area. Works will start soon, preparation works ongoing at the site.










Update:


casofatal said:


> View attachment 3007236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007235


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Arghezi 4, Strabag Real Estate


----------

